# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > أحكام المحكمة الدستورية >  قضية رقم 11 لسنة 4  قضائية  المحكمة العليا "تنازع"

## هيثم الفقى

*نص الحكم*
------------------
*باسم الشعب*

*المحكمة العليا*

*بالجلسة العلنية المنعقدة 18 من يناير سنة 1975.*
*برئاسة السيد المستشار/ بدوى إبراهيم حمودة                                   رئيس المحكمة*
*وحضور السادة المستشارين/ محمد عبد الوهاب خليل وعادل عزيز زخارى وعمر حافظ شريف نواب رئيس المحكمة ومحمد بهجت عتيبة وأبو بكر محمد عطية ومحمد منير العصرة.                                                       أعضاء*
*وحضور السيد المستشار/ محمد كمال محفوظ                   مفوض الدولة*
*وحضور السيد/ سيد عبد البارى إبراهيم                        أمين السر*


*أصدرت الحكم الآتي*

*فى القضية المقيدة بجدول المحكمة العليا برقم 11 لسنة 4 قضائية عليا  "تنازع ".*
*"الوقائع"*

*أقامت المدعية هذه الدعوى بصحيفة أودعت قلم كتاب المحكمة العليا فى 10 من نوفمبر سنة 1973، أبانت فيها أن عقاراً مملوكاً لها نزعت ملكيته للمنفعة العامة، وأنها قدمت معارضة فى قيمة التعويض المقدر عن هذا العقار، فقررت لجنة المعارضات فى 28 من يونية سنة 1972 رفض المعارضة فطعنت فى قرار اللجنة أمام محكمة جنوب القاهرة الابتدائية بالدعوى رقم 2510 لسنة1972 طالبة الحكم بقبول الطعن شكلاً وفى الموضوع بتحديد تعويض المتر بسعر 37 جنيهاً مع إلزام المطعون ضدهم بالمصروفات ومقابل أتعاب المحاماة، وبجلسة 13 من مارس سنة 1973 أصدرت المحكمة حكماً تمهيدياً، بندب مكتب خبراء وزارة العدل بالقاهرة ليندب أحد خبرائه المختصين لمعاينة العقار المنزوعة ملكيته وإثبات حالته وتقدير قيمته وقت نزع ملكيته.....*
*وفى 6 من نوفمبر سنة 1973 قدمت المدعية طلباً للسيد محافظ القاهرة قالت فيه – بعد الإشارة إلى الحكم التمهيدى سالف الذكر – إن المحافظة اعتادت أن تنتظر حكم القضاء فى نزع الملكية، ثم تفاجئ المحكوم له بقرار مقابل تحسين بغية تعطيل الصرف من جهة وتخفيض قيمة التعويض من جهة أخرى، خلافاً لما استقر عليه الفقه والقضاء من انه بمجرد نزع الملكية يكون القاضى المدنى مختصماً دون سواه بمراعاة مقابل التحسين زيادة أو نقصاً عند تقدير التعويض المستحق عملاً بنص المادتين 19 و 20 من القانون رقم 577 لسنة 1954 بشأن نزع ملكية العقارات للمنفعة العامة أو التحسين، وطلبت المدعية إلى المحافظ أن يقرر بالنسبة إلى دعوى نزع الملكية سالفة الذكر أنه ليس هناك أى مقابل تحسين خارجاً عن التعويض المستحق عن العقار المنزوعة ملكيته للمنفعة العامة، ولما كان هذا الطلب لم يصادف قبولاً فقد أصبحت المدعية – أمام قرار سلبى بالامتناع، ولهذا قامت بالطعن فى هذا القرار أمام محكمة القضاء الإدارى بمجلس الدولة بالدعوى رقم 77 لسنة 28 القضائية، طالبة الحكم بقبول الطعن شكلاً وفى الموضوع بإلغاء القرار المطعون فيه، إكتفاء بما عسى أن يحكم به القاضى المدنى من تعويض يتضمن مقابل التحسين بالشروط والأوضاع المبينة فى المادتين 19 و 20 من القانون رقم 577 لسنة1954 دون قرارات اللجان المنصوص عليها فى القانون رقم 222 لسنة 1955 بشأن فرض مقابل تحسين على العقارات التى يطرأ عليها تحسين بسبب أعمال المنفعة العامة، أو قانون الإدارة المحلية مع إلزام المطعون ضده بالمصروفات ومقابل أتعاب المحاماة.*
*واستطردت المدعية قائلة إنه يبين من الوقائع المتقدم ذكرها أن ثمت تنازعاً فى الاختصاص يقوم بين جهتى القضاء المدنى والإدارى حول الفصل فى موضوع واحد، ولهذا فهى تطلب الحكم بأن جهة القضاء المدنى دون جهة القضاء الإدارى هى المختصة بتقدير التعويض المناسب عن نزع الملكية بما فيه مقابل التحسين صراحة أو ضمناً مع إلزام المدعى عليه بصفته بالمصروفات ومقابل أتعاب المحاماة.*
*وقدمت هيئة مفوضى الدولة تقريراً بالرأى القانونى انتهت فيه إلى أنها ترى الحكم بعدم قبول الدعوى ، مستندة إلى عدم توافر صورة التنازع الإيجابى على الاختصاص بين جهتى القضاء العادى والإدارى بصدد النزاع الحالي، لاختلاف موضوع الدعوى المدنية رقم 2510 لسنة 1972 كلى جنوب القاهرة عن موضوع الدعوى الإدارية رقم 77 لسنة 28ق، ولأن الثابت من الأوراق أن الدعوى الإدارية لازالت فى دور التحضير، ولم تنظرها محكمة القضاء الإدارى بعد، الأمر الذى لا يتسنى معه القول بأنها لم تتخل عن نظرها.*
*وقد نظرت الدعوى أمام هذه المحكمة بجلستها المنعقدة فى 4 من يناير سنة 1975 على الوجه المبين بمحضر الجلسة، ثم أرجئ إصدار الحكم إلى جلسة اليوم.*
*"المحكمة"*

*بعد الإطلاع على الأوراق وسماع الإيضاحات وبعد المداولة.*
*ومن حيث إن الدعوى قد استوفت الأوضاع المقررة قانوناً.*
*ومن حيث إن المدعية أقامت الدعوى الراهنة طالبة الحكم بأن جهة القضاء المدنى دون جهة القضاء الإدارى هى الجهة القضائية المختصة بتقدير التعويض المستحق عن عقارها المنزوعة ملكيته. تقديراً مراعى فيه مقابل التحسين المقرر عن هذا العقار، مؤسسة دعواها على أن هناك تنازعاً إيجابياً على الاختصاص بين جهتى القضاء المدنى والإدارى حول الفصل فى هذا الموضوع، ولم تتخل إحداهما عن نظره الأمر الذى يقتضى الفصل فى هذا التنازع وحسمه على الوجه الذى تطلبه.*
*ومن حيث إن مناط قبول دعوى الفصل فى تنازع الاختصاص الإيجابى – وفقاً للمادة 17 من القانون رقم 43 لسنة 1965 فى شأن السلطة القضائية التى أحالت إليها الفقرة الرابعة من المادة الرابعة من قانون المحكمة العليا الصادر بالقانون رقم 81 لسنة 1969 – هو أن ترفع دعوى عن موضوع واحد أمام جهة القضاء العادى أو جهة القضاء الإدارى أو هيئة ذات اختصاص قضائى وأمام جهة قضاء أو هيئة ذات اختصاص قضائى أخرى، ولا تتخلى إحداهما عن نظرها.*
*ومن حيث إنه يبين من الأوراق أن الدعوى المدنية رقم 2510 لسنة 1972 التى رفعتها المدعية أمام محكمة جنوب القاهرة الابتدائية تقوم على المنازعة فى قيمة التعويض المقدر لها عن عقارها المنزوعة ملكيته للمنفعة العامة، بينما تستهدف الدعوى الإدارية رقم 77 لسنة 28 القضائية المقامة أمام محكمة القضاء الإدارى حسب تصوير المدعية – الطعن بإلغاء القرار السلبى بالامتناع عن اتخاذ قرار بأن العقار المذكور لا يستحق عنه مقابل تحسين، وهو المقابل الذى يفرض – طبقاً للمادة الأولى من القانون رقم 222 لسنة 1955 المشار إليه – فى المدن والقرى التى بها مجالس بلدية على العقارات المبنية والأراضى التى يطرأ عليها تحسين بسبب أعمال المنفعة العامة.*
*ومن حيث إنه يبين من هذا النص أن مقابل التحسين يختلف محلاً وسبباً عن التعويض المستحق عن العقار المنزوعة ملكيته طبقاً للقانون رقم 577 لسنة 1954بشأن نزع ملكية العقارات للمنفعة العامة أو التحسين، وأن هذا المقابل يستحق على العقارات التى يطرأ عليها تحسين بسبب أعمال المنفعة العامة سواء نزعت ملكيتها أو بقيت على ملك أصحابها، ومن ثم فإن مقابل التحسين المقرر عن العقار لا يعتبر من العناصر التى تراعى فى تقدير التعويض الذى يستحق عن هذا العقار عند نزع ملكيته للمنفعة العامة بحيث يجب التعويض مقابل التحسين المفروض على العقار، بل يجرى تقدير التعويض المستحق عن العقار دون مراعاة مقابل التحسين الذى قد يكون مفروضاً عليه، ويظل هذا المقابل التزاماً فى ذمة المالك حتى يتم الوفاء به طبقاً لأحكام المادتين 11 و 12 من القانون رقم 222 لسنة 1955سالف الذكر.يؤيد هذا النظر ما نصت عليه المادة 21 مكرراً من القانون رقم 577 لسنة 1954 – المضافة بالقانون رقم 13 لسنة 1962 – من أن يصرف نصف قيمة العقارات المنزوعة ملكيتها والتى تدخل ضمن مناطق التحسين ويعلى النصف الآخر بأمانات المصلحة إلى حين تقديم ذوى الشأن شهادة من الجهة المختصة تفيد سداد مقابل التحسين عن هذه العقارات، وما نصت عليه المادة 13 من القانون رقم 222 لسنة 1955 من أن – " للمجلس البلدى المختص – فى جميع الأحوال – أن يحصل مقابل التحسين عن طريق خصمه مما يستحق فى ذمته لذوى الشأن من تعويض عن نزع الملكية للمنفعة العامة أو التحسين".*
*ومن حيث إنه فضلاً عن ذلك فإن المدعية حين أرادت إثارة موضوع مقابل التحسين الذى قد يكون مقرراً على عقارها المنزوعة ملكيته، رفعت دعوى مستقلة فى شأنه خلاف الدعوى التى رفعتها منازعة فى سلامة تقدير التعويض الذى قدر لها عن هذا العقار، وقد أقامت دعواها فى شأن مقابل التحسين بعد صدور الحكم التمهيدى من المحكمة المدنية التى أثارت أمامها المنازعة حول تقدير التعويض بندب خبير لتقدير هذا التعويض ولم تتناول مهمة الخبير التى ندبته المحكمة للقيام بها – على ما جاء بصحيفة الدعوى – التعرض لموضوع مقابل التحسين.*
*ومن حيث إنه يخلص مما تقدم أن موضوع الدعوى المدنية رقم 2510 لسنة 1972 التى أقامتها المدعية أمام محكمة جنوب القاهرة منازعة فى سلامة تقدير التعويض الذى قدر لها عن عقارها المنزوعة ملكيته، يختلف عن موضوع الدعوى الإدارية رقم 77 لسنة 28 قضائية التى أقامتها المدعية أمام محكمة القضاء الإدارى لتقرير عدم استحقاق مقابل التحسين عن عقارها المذكور.*
*ومن ثم فقد تخلف شرط وحدة الموضوع بين الدعويين، وهو أحد الشروط التى تتطلبها المادة 17 من القانون رقم 43 لسنة 1965 فى شأن السلطة القضائية لقيام التنازع الإيجابى على الاختصاص بين جهتى القضاء العادى والإداري، ولهذا تكون الدعوى غير قائمة على أساس سليم من القانون متعيناً عدم قبولها وذلك دون حاجة إلى بحث مدى توافر الشروط الأخرى اللازمة لقبول دعوى التنازع على الاختصاص.*
*"فلهذه الأسباب"*

*حكمت المحكمة بعد قبول الدعوى.*

----------

